# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Correct Forum?

## cec1

It isnt exactly St Barts restaurant reviews, favorite dishes, chefs, island dining advice . . . but Ive spent too much time anguishing over the answer!

A post to report on a simple, great evening!  Sunset cocktails & hors doeuvre with close friends at Fouquets of Hôtel Barrière Le Carl Gustaf . . . followed by a solo Villa dinner of leftover pasta in tomato, basil, & meat sauce, with a fresh garden salad & a few glasses of a fantastic 2012 Grand Vin de Bordeaux, 100% Merlot.  With lemon & strawberry sorbets . . . binge watching Grace & Frankie . . . I was in a special St. Barths evening!

----------


## andynap

Very nice.

----------


## amyb

Dennis, you assembled a lovely dinner plate. Looks like you got to ‘wash it down” nicely too.

Bravo!

----------


## cec1

> Dennis, you assembled a lovely dinner plate. Looks like you got to ‘wash it down” nicely too.
> 
> Bravo!



thanks, Amy . . . a beautiful, relaxed evening!

----------


## Cwater

Longing for simpler times.  Thanks for posting

----------


## GramChop

Simply elegant, Dennis!

I’m sad that my pals, Grace & Frankie, won’t be providing me giggles any longer. I have thoroughly enjoyed their shenanigans over the years.

----------


## GMP62

Very nice, Dennis! I like the way you roll! I am a huge fan Grace & Frankie. Jane and Lily are an awesome combination. The series will be missed big time.

----------


## cec1

> Very nice, Dennis! I like the way you roll! I am a huge fan Grace & Frankie. Jane and Lily are an awesome combination. The series will be missed big time.



Merci . . . in the midst of nearly a month of “gourmandizing,” home-spun reality is important.  And, YES!  I’ll miss spending time with Jane & Lily! (Sometime when we’re together, I’ll share more of my story of an August night at Maya’s — many years ago — where I, alone, was seated next to Jane & her possee . . . until they insisted that I join them (only male at the table).  There were no other patrons in the restaurant.  Needless to say, quite an experience . . . and, incidentally, a great memory.)

----------


## GramChop

> Merci . . . in the midst of nearly a month of “gourmandizing,” home-spun reality is important.  And, YES!  I’ll miss spending time with Jane & Lily! (Sometime when we’re together, I’ll share more of my story of an August night at Maya’s — many years ago — where I, alone, was seated next to Jane & her possee . . . until they insisted that I join them (only male at the table).  There were no other patrons in the restaurant.  Needless to say, quite an experience . . . and, incidentally, a great memory.)



Oh, I just ADORE your stories, Dennis!  Especially when toes are in the warm St Barth sand and chilled Rosè is flowing.

----------


## cec1

> Oh, I just ADORE your stories, Dennis!  Especially when toes are in the warm St Barth sand and chilled Rosè is flowing.



. . . and so many of those times are great stories!  Thank you, Missy, for being an “enabler!”

----------


## GramChop

> . . . and so many of those times are great stories!  Thank you, Missy, for being an “enabler!”



PITA and Enabler, two jobs I take VERY seriously, Monsieur.  :Wink:

----------


## amyb

Dennis, add me to your enabler list. I am a fan!

----------


## Leon

> Dennis, add me to your enabler list. I am a fan!



+1

----------


## GMP62

[QUOTE=cec1;1063284]Merci . . . in the midst of nearly a month of “gourmandizing,” home-spun reality is important.  And, YES!  I’ll miss spending time with Jane & Lily! (Sometime when we’re together, I’ll share more of my story of an August night at Maya’s — many years ago — where I, alone, was seated next to Jane & her possee . . . until they insisted that I join them (only male at the table).  There were no other patrons in the restaurant.  Needless to say, quite an experience . . . and, incidentally, a great memory.)[/

Gary and I shall look very forward to hearing more about your dinner encounter with Jane and her entourage! I can only imagine the interesting evening which was had by all.  Your story telling is always a real joy to read and take in.  Keep it up!

----------

